# Looking for young rats in Hampton Roads VA area for a first time owner



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I am looking for 2 rats in the Hampton Roads VA area. I have not been able to locate a breeder.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Look up Precious Whiskers rescue. They're right in Newport News.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

There's this breeder, I don't know how reputable they are (I just googled "rat breeder" and "virginia")

http://www.ratsofkeona.com/


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

unlikelyfather said:


> There's this breeder, I don't know how reputable they are (I just googled "rat breeder" and "virginia")
> 
> http://www.ratsofkeona.com/


This breeder last updated their page over a year ago. I doubt they are still breeding. Breeders come and go, when they finally figure out they aren't going to make money, or its just too hard to do.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

halfmoon said:


> Look up Precious Whiskers rescue. They're right in Newport News.


Good call, there's some real sweethearts there!!

http://preciouswhiskers.wordpress.com/available/


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes I looked that that site and saw some cuties!! I have a CN 2 story with my 2 so I could always bring in another. I want to make sure they have stoped with the sneezes though. I wish I knew about this place before I got mine.... Now I know for the future. Thank you.


----------

